# new 1 inch flowerhorn



## cracky (Mar 2, 2005)

i got aflowerhorh 2 days back , its havin a bit of a problem with the 4 convicts in the tank
they are of the same size too....they keep attackin him, he is good at holdin his own but
i am worried if he will get hurt??

AND HOW FAST WILL HE GROW?? WILL HE OUTRUN THE CONVICTS??

IF NOT THEN HE IS GONNA HAVE A PROBLEM


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

if you want to make sure he does well either remove the convicts or add a divider. they grow quite a bit faster than convicts. while convicts grow roughly 1/2" a month a flowerhorn will grow 1"+ a month


----------



## cracky (Mar 2, 2005)

i will take out the cons if they get big and trouble him even then.

how many time shud i feed my lil guy??


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

2-4 times a day depending on how fast you want him to grow


----------



## cracky (Mar 2, 2005)

k , will remove the cons when they get big enough


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah, if you want to beef up your flowerhorn, get rid of all tank mates, get rid of all decorations, and feed 3-4 times a day, make sure they arent too big of feedings, put your tank to 86 degrees, do weekly water changes, and make sure you clean excess food out. this process is called powerfeeding. when the fish is small feed frozen bloodworms, and when it gets a bit larger, near 5" with fins start with the pelets and other foods.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DuffmanRC said:


> yeah, if you want to beef up your flowerhorn, get rid of all tank mates, get rid of all decorations, and feed 3-4 times a day, make sure they arent too big of feedings, put your tank to 86 degrees, do weekly water changes, and make sure you clean excess food out. this process is called powerfeeding. when the fish is small feed frozen bloodworms, and when it gets a bit larger, near 5" with fins start with the pelets and other foods.
> [snapback]992361[/snapback]​












Excellent post!


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Would that same process work for a GT? I know they grow slow as it is, and I am trying to beef the little guy up. Between 3 and 4" long right now.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> Would that same process work for a GT? I know they grow slow as it is, and I am trying to beef the little guy up. Between 3 and 4" long right now.
> [snapback]992688[/snapback]​


Green terrors grow no where near as fast as flowerhorns, but yes. If you do that, you will indeed see alot of improvement in it's growth


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

As long as they are not hurting him then i would let them be . A flower horn will grow as much as 2 inches per month but a good expected growth if fed properly is about an inch per month like lemmy said . That flower horn is going to turn the tables when he gets a little bigger . You just wait and see.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how big do flowerhorns get?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

On the note of powerfeeding... Does this do damage to a fish? Because I know in termps of reptiles it's a horrible thing to do and shortens their lifespan as it's not natural. I'd hate to see a fish suffer the same effects...

Just curious.


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> how big do flowerhorns get?
> [snapback]1006792[/snapback]​


depending on the strain , 11-16 inches in a tank .


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

big enough to warrant a 125 for themselves some of the time. Providing the fish had good genetics and was kept in a very large tank alone he could grow to 18" very quickly. Their growth is noticable from month to month.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

big enough to warrant a 125 for themselves some of the time. Providing the fish had good genetics and was kept in a very large tank alone he could grow to 18" very quickly. Their growth is noticable from month to month.


----------

